
[PDF] LiveJournal's Backend: A history of scaling - phil
http://danga.com/words/2005_oscon/oscon-2005.pdf
======
staunch
Brad is definitely my biggest technical role model by far. A completely open
source stack: Linux, Perl (Apache mod_perl), MySQL. Besides creating
LiveJournal he created Memcached, Perlbal, MogileFS, and OpenID which power
some of the biggest sites (even competitors which he is happy about). He
probably holds the record for scaling on the cheap. He's also unbelievably
steadfast in doing right by his users. He has lost a lot of control since
selling to SixApart, but he's still working hard. His blog is super great
reading for wanna-be's like me: http://brad.livejournal.com/ The way he
tackles technical issues is inspiring as hell, he says "there should be X" and
then hammers away non-stop until it exists.

------
lackbeard
Does anyone have a link to a video of this presentation?

